# When she cums home



## Noah2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

My fiance is out with her friends tonight for her birthday...She should be tipsy when she comes in. Just for fun, what should I do to her when she comes in the door...I know what to do, just thought it would be interesting to hear what other people thought hahaha:moon:


----------

